# Circuitos para  seguros de las puertas ..



## alex79 (Feb 22, 2007)

que hay??
 como les va??

                      tengo una pregunta acerca de circuitos para mover  seguros de las puertas del auto . tengo un impala  3.8 2001 . quisiera saber cual es  el circuito que  se deba hacer para este tipo de seguros.. debido a que todo el sistema es electrico  ,  puertas,cajuela, ventanas,
hay un lugar  en inter... que se llama  the12volt.com ahi mire los tipos de conexiones que se pueden llevar acabo dependiendo del sistema que tiene el auto...  si alguien tiene  opinion que a toda madre.  ... espero un consejo  ..
   gracias  ...                                                               posdata  vivan    las alarmas!!!
                                                                                                se uu!!!


----------



## thors (Feb 23, 2007)

¿ QUE PASO CON EL HONDA CIVIC ? 

¿este cto del impala esta defectuoso


----------



## chetito (Feb 23, 2007)

hola alex!  si no me equivoco, el impala tiene un cable naranja con negro que abre y cierra los seguros,este cable lo puedes localizar en el BCM que se encuentra en el lado izquierdo de la columna de la direccion, este cable trabaja con tierra  para abrirlos y con tierra ,pero con una resistencia de 470 ohms para cerrarlos,dependiendo de la alarma conectas los cables directamente a este cable naranja con negro poniendo la resistencia de 470 en el cable que envia pulso negativo al abrir, tienes que fijarte en el manual de la alarma que SOLO envie pulso negativo porque si manda pulso positivo no van a trabajar  suerte 

chetito


----------



## chetito (Feb 23, 2007)

para la cajuela ,en el switch que la abre tiene un cable de color negro (checalo) este trabaja con tierra en este cable tienes que armar un relevador con el cable del segundo canal de la alarma
85 cable del segundo canal
87a no se usa
87 tierra
86 12 volts constantes
30 lo empalmas al cable negro que sale de el switch
suerte chetito


----------

